# Psalm 56



## jaybird0827 (Sep 27, 2006)

_To the chief Musician upon Jonath-elem-rechokim, Michtam of David, when the Philistines took him in Gath._




> This psalm was penned by David, when the Philistines apprehended him in Gath, 1 Sam. 21:10-15. It contains, (1.) His earnest supplications to God for merciful protection, and deliverance from his enemies, who were barbarous, powerful, crafty, malicious, and restless, ver. 1-2, 5-7. (2.) His assured confidence in God, as his own God, who had spoken good concerning him, and took particular notice of his grievances, ver. 3-4, 8, 11. (3.) Firm hopes that his prayers should issue in the defeat of his enemies, and that his faith would set him above the slavish fears of men, ver. 9-11; and that, while he paid his vows to God, he should have further occasion to praise the
> 
> Lord, for what he had done, and would do for him, ver. 12-13. Thus let me, in all my straits, have recourse to God. While his promises remain infallible, let me rejoice therein, and, without anxiety, cheerfully expect their fulfillment.
> [align=center]John Brown of Haddington[/align]






Psalm 56:1-8

Tune: Cheshire - attached


1 Shew mercy, Lord, to me, for man
would swallow me outright;
He me oppresseth, while he doth
against me daily fight.

2 They daily would me swallow up
that hate me spitefully;
For they be many that do fight
against me, O most High.

3 When I'm afraid I'll trust in thee:
4 In God I'll praise his word;
I will not fear what flesh can do,
my trust is in the Lord.

5 Each day they wrest my words; their thoughts
'gainst me are all for ill.
6 They meet, they lurk, they mark my steps,
waiting my soul to kill.

7 But shall they by iniquity
escape thy judgments so?
O God, with indignation down
do thou the people throw.

8 My wand'rings all what they have been
thou know'st, their number took;
Into thy bottle put my tears:
are they not in thy book?

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Psalm 56:9-13*




Psalm 56:9-13

Tune: Bristol - attached


9 My foes shall, when I cry, turn back;
I know't, God is for me.
10 In God his word I'll praise; his word
in God shall praised be.

11 In God I trust; I will not fear
what man can do to me.
12 Thy vows upon me are, O God:
I'll render praise to thee.

13 Wilt thou not, who from death me sav'd,
my feet from falls keep free,
To walk before God in the light
of those that living be?


-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------

